# Meinefreunde24.de



## Thaliel (25 Dezember 2008)

Jetzt versuchte doch tatsächlich, eine "Martina", mich auf eine neue komische Community namens Meinefreunde24.de zu locken. Zwar wird dort mehrfach wiederholt, dass die nutzung kostenlos sei und alle an der Betreibung der Seite beteiligten werden mit Name, Anschrift und Bild im Impressum gezeigt, aber ich traue dem Braten trotzdem nicht


----------



## spacereiner (25 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24*



> Die Nutzung von MeineFreunde24 sowie der zuvor genannten Dienste ist kostenlos. Der Betreiber behält sich jedoch das Recht vor, die Nutzung von bestimmten Diensten auf der Plattform zur gegebenen Zeit entgeltlich zu gestalten. In einem solchen Fall wird an entsprechender Stelle ausdrücklich auf entstehende Kosten hingewiesen und der Benutzer muss sein Einverständnis zur Inanspruchnahme der kostenpflichtigen Dienstleistung noch einmal bestätigen.


 Sowas ist natürlich schon recht schwammig
 Abwarten wann hier die ersten Beiträge dazu erscheinen
Impressum gibts hier 
http://meinefreunde24.de/impressum.php


----------



## webwatcher (25 Dezember 2008)

*AW meinefreunde24.de*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Impressum gibts hier
> MeineFreunde24 - Impressum


Den Link auf ein  Impressum unter diesem   Icon zu "verstecken" den Vorschriften entspricht,  ist mehr als fraglich

Postings abgetrennt,   da kein Bezug zu Nachbarschaft24 erkennbar


----------



## spacereiner (25 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meinefreunde24.de*

Mitten auf der Startseite steht doch in großer brauner Schrift Impressum

Oder seh ich das nur:-?


----------



## webwatcher (25 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meinefreunde24.de*

wo soll das stehen? ( außer als Link unter dem Icon)

und  als als Minilink  in den Text eingebettet


----------



## spacereiner (25 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meinefreunde24.de*

Über dem kleinen Banner in der Mitte


----------



## webwatcher (25 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meinefreunde24.de*

Von deutlich sichtbar kann wohl kaum die Rede seien 


> Den Quelltext dazu sowie die weiteren Banner finden Sie im IMPRESSUM.



Vexierspielchen sind kein Zeichen besonderer Seriosität


----------



## der_poltus (26 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meinefreunde24.de*

Hallöchen! 

Bin mit Hilfe von Onkel Google =) auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Ich habe gestern auch eine solche Einladung erhalten! Jedoch war die Neugir größer als bei manch anderen und ich habe mich da angemeldet. Lauf AGB etc. ist es ja eh kostenlos.

Also soweit ich sehen kann handelt es sich um eine Community. Also ist Interessant aufgebaut. Naja... ich werde mal sehen was die so bringt. 

Gruß

Martin

P.S. falls jemand Info benötigt, kann ich ja als Spion tätig sein!


----------



## JennyMcLane (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meinefreunde24.de*

Ich habe von denen auch schon mehrmals ein Einladung bekommen. Mein Spamprogramm aht sie sofofrt gefiltert. B´Nun habe ich diese Domain auf meine Blockliste gesetzt.

Interessiert mich nicht, und es klang für mich von Anfang an nach eine Falle.


----------



## der_poltus (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meinefreunde24.de*

Ja dann ist doch das Problem gelöst! =)

Naja, mal sehen was sich da noch entwickelt aus der Seite. Man kann nicht immer alles ablehnen im Leben! Die Neugir ist manchmal zu groß! Man sollte jedoch immer das Kleingedruckte lesen! =D

Gruß


----------



## KatzenHai (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meinefreunde24.de*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Über dem kleinen Banner in der Mitte





webwatcher schrieb:


> Von deutlich sichtbar kann wohl kaum die Rede seien


Im Moment zumindest ist ganz unten auf der Seite auch noch ein "Impressum" angegeben. Ansonsten macht die Site skeptisch ...


----------



## der_poltus (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meinefreunde24.de*

Also meiner Meinung nach wüsste ich nicht wie man ein Impressum noch deutlicher als am unteren Rand einer Seite machen soll. Vielleicht noch am oberen Rand. Aber soweit ich andere Seite sehe, benutzen fast alle Internetpräsenzen den Variante "Unten".

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Impressum ziemlich gut strukturiert und es wird auch nichts verschleiert oder verborgen. Ich weiß nicht wieso sich alle auf diesem Punkt herumreiten! 

dann kann man ja auch anfangen fehler bei studivz zu suchen! =D

Gruß


----------



## webwatcher (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meinefreunde24.de*

Da zur Zeit keine weiteren Erkenntnisse vorliegen

EOT


----------

